# Help Needed with Cutting PVC Pipe



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Am in need of a graftsman's hack for cutting a straight edge on some 4 inch PVC Pipe. Don't have a bandsaw and table saw won't go all the way through. Have tried the pipe clamp hack, but can never get an exact 45 degree cut. 

What was once a 5' pipe length in now down to 4'.

Suggestions welcome!


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

If you have a wood chop saw use it. 

Do you not have a push block that slides in the table groove? If not you could build one with some one by. Push the guide and pipe up to the blade where the blade cuts into the pipe. Stop the guide and rotate the pipe toward you until it cuts the full radius.


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

miter saw or chop saw?


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Have a sliding miter saw w/chop capabilities. It's just that the blade is not wide enough to cut all the way through. It goes only so far as the saw guard allows. Turning the pipe over to cut that last little inch and a quarter bit is where the problem starts. You can't line up the lazer on the cut because there is nothing there. It only shows on the uncut part. Estimating the proper line-up is the tricky part. Miss it by even a 32nd and you've ruined the cut or need to file down the small excess.

Maybe I'm being too picky and occasionally wasting a piece or two is the reality... short of getting a bigger saw.


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

Build an old box miter saw and cut with a handsaw


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I've got a big band saw we use for cutting stainless pipe that will go through it with ease & it will be straight-I'm in Stafford so not very convenient but will be happy to do you a favor-Come at lunch & we can go get a sandwich-PM me if interested.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Ox Eye said:


> Have a sliding miter saw w/chop capabilities. It's just that the blade is not wide enough to cut all the way through. It goes only so far as the saw guard allows. Turning the pipe over to cut that last little inch and a quarter bit is where the problem starts. You can't line up the lazer on the cut because there is nothing there. It only shows on the uncut part. Estimating the proper line-up is the tricky part. Miss it by even a 32nd and you've ruined the cut or need to file down the small excess.
> 
> Maybe I'm being too picky and occasionally wasting a piece or two is the reality... short of getting a bigger saw.


Use the blade to line it up. Leave the saw off. Orientate your pipe in a fashion you can use a cut section to line up with the blade. That is what I do when our chop saw wonâ€™t go all the way through the material.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Iâ€™m curious what type of project that you are mitering pvc for? You could use a wrap around to lay out your miter.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Hacksaw easily cuts PVC and works very well. Buy an inexpensive Stanley miter box at Loweâ€™s and have at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. Will report back which one worked best.


----------

